# Folly with dusk light.........>



## Arch (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for lookin


----------



## nitefly (May 14, 2006)

Wow thats awesome.. Sorry for the n00b question but did you use any filters?


----------



## JonK (May 14, 2006)

niiiiiiiiice shot arch  very well composed...I'm gettin a bit too much halo around the ruins tho. you've worked this one well.


----------



## Arch (May 14, 2006)

nitefly - yea i always shoot with a polarizer when outdoors..... the rest is bumped up in ps.

jon - thanks man, i noticed the slight halo after i posted, i'll sort that out before i get it printed


----------



## nvr2low (May 14, 2006)

awsome shot, its too good for me to think of anything else to say


----------



## AIRIC (May 14, 2006)

Very cool :thumbup:

Eric


----------



## ShootHoops (May 14, 2006)

That's a pretty sweet shot!


----------



## JohnMF (May 14, 2006)

dramatic stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (May 14, 2006)

Mmmm mmm mmm, I'm likin' this shot a _lot_! First off, it's such a cool location ("waterfront, unobstructed view, a/c, a real fixer-upper"...). Then there's the nice composition, dramatic clouds, and great post-work. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TTPeter (May 14, 2006)

wow amazing love the pic, great work


----------



## Chiller (May 14, 2006)

Wow...awesome shot man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unimaxium (May 14, 2006)

Whoah. Just whoah.


----------



## Randog (May 14, 2006)

Awesome shot Arch! love the lighting and the composition. :thumbsup:


----------



## photo gal (May 15, 2006)

Totally cool Archy!  : )


----------



## WNK (May 15, 2006)

Great shot!  What an awesome-looking place!


----------



## Mansi (May 15, 2006)

beautiful light arch! nicely exposed and composed 
tfs


----------



## Arch (May 15, 2006)

thanks for commenting guys


----------



## benhasajeep (May 15, 2006)

I also like the shot.  Very cool indeed.


----------



## Verbal (May 15, 2006)

I am in love with this picture...if I weren't a poor bum, I would buy a very large print of it.


----------



## Alex06 (May 15, 2006)

Spectacular! Did you photoshop it or was there an opportune break in the clouds? I love it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## postedpixels (May 16, 2006)

freakin sweet! Nice shot!!

-aaron

www.postedpixels.com


----------



## Arch (May 16, 2006)

cheers........ bit if both alex  


thanks for commenting guys


----------



## KenCo (May 17, 2006)

Lovely shot mate, like the processing....lovely building too, just a wondreful scene.


----------



## JTHphoto (May 17, 2006)

great shot arch... love it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (May 17, 2006)

Hey man. Great shot! Love every aspect of it.

Just wondering though... on the right in the far distance on those hills are there two power cable tower things (yes very accurate) just wondering, cus i think they could dissapear pretty easliy

again, awsome shot


----------



## Ruining (May 17, 2006)

You always remind me of how new I am.  Nice work.


----------



## Alison (May 17, 2006)

Beautiful colors! Very nice shot!


----------



## The Mad Jester (May 17, 2006)

mmm.. it's so sultry, and in an eerie manner.. the bruise of the clouds are such superb moodsettings.


----------



## zurkgirl (May 17, 2006)

brilliant!


----------



## Arch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## Mohain (May 19, 2006)

Superb shot AA. Really, superb 

Is it local to you?


----------



## Arch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks mohain, yes this folly is only about 15 mins away from me by ferry, just outside Plymouth..... but if you drive there you have to cross into cornwall and takes over an hour...... so its very close, im gonna go back there and take more shots for a HDR processed version.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 19, 2006)

incredible shot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet_daisy (May 19, 2006)

what a brilliant shot!!


----------



## Arch (May 20, 2006)

Thanks sir ray and daisy


----------



## Holly (May 20, 2006)

Wow was the first word that came to mind! this is a great photo. The color is great and the way its all into the frame is nice... Great photo!


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 20, 2006)

Brilliant shot! Nicely done


----------



## Arch (May 24, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## SantosD50 (May 24, 2006)

Great shot! Great use of the rule of thirds, great tones, and an overall great composition. Where was this taken?


----------



## Arch (May 25, 2006)

SantosD50 said:
			
		

> Where was this taken?



It was taken at Mount Edgcumbe in Cornwall, England...... thanks for the comment


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (May 30, 2006)

:stun: 

Those clouds!


----------



## Grym (May 30, 2006)

Man, I got to say you find the most awesome targets for your photography.  Really impressive shot.


----------



## Arch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## RoRoCo (May 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments


Was that a shameless bump Arch?  

If there was ever a picture worthy of a bump...this is it  :hail:


----------

